# Bank Holiday Discount



## DetailedClean

This May bank holiday weekend enjoy a 10% off discount at Detailed Clean. Simply enter the code *BankHoliday18* at checkout.

The discount is available to redeem immediately till Monday 7th May.

* Discount does not apply to some already discounted and sale products.

Detailed Clean for all your car care products needs


----------

